# La questione palestinese



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2014)

Anche oggi sono continuati gli scontri nella striscia di Gaza. Israele risponde agli attacchi di Hamas. 
Oggi si contano 87 morti palestinesi in totale tra cui donne e bambini. Uccisi anche 13 soldati israeliani.
La "questione" palestinese rimane lontana da una soluzione. 
Qual'è la vostra opinione sui palestinesi e le loro rivendicazioni?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Luglio 2014)

La mia opinione è che da anni succede sempre la stessa cosa,da quelle parti.
I simpaticoni di Hamas lanciano dei missili su Israele,usando scuole ed ospedali come basi missilistiche,e civili come scudi umani. L'esercito di Israele esercita il suo diritto alla difesa e reagisce bombardando le strutture in cui sono nascoste i razzi,e finiscono per fare delle vittime tra i civili.
Gli "Intellettuali pacifisti" come Vattimo e la Sgrena iniziano a parlare di "Isdraele stato sionisDa",di "boveri balesdinesi obbressi dal genogidio sionisda". 
A questo punto,i "partigiani" di Hamas grazie alla propaganda incassa un sacco di BIG MONEY,con cui fanno la bella vita all'estero mentre i loro connazionali vengono mandati al macello.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è che da anni succede sempre la stessa cosa,da quelle parti.
> I simpaticoni di Hamas lanciano dei missili su Israele,usando scuole ed ospedali come basi missilistiche,e civili come scudi umani. L'esercito di Israele esercita il suo diritto alla difesa e reagisce bombardando le strutture in cui sono nascoste i razzi,e finiscono per fare delle vittime tra i civili.
> Gli "Intellettuali pacifisti" come Vattimo e la Sgrena iniziano a parlare di "Isdraele stato sionisDa",di "boveri balesdinesi obbressi dal genogidio sionisda".
> A questo punto,i "partigiani" di Hamas grazie alla propaganda incassa un sacco di BIG MONEY,con cui fanno la bella vita all'estero mentre i loro connazionali vengono mandati al macello.


Quoto...in quattro righe hai espresso perfettamente il mio pensiero..


----------



## juventino (20 Luglio 2014)

Penso che finché verrà permesso ad Hamas di usare i palestinesi come scudi umani non vedremo mai la risoluzione a questo problema. Partendo dal presupposto che una guerra o un qualunque tipo di conflitto lo si fa in due, trovo assurdo prendersela con gli Israeliani, che talvolta usano le cattive, dal momento che fin dal primo istante in cui si sono insediati in quel territorio sono circondati da odio.


----------



## Albijol (20 Luglio 2014)

Io spero che un giorno tutti gli stati musulmani riescano uniti ad annientare Israele, uno stato ABUSIVO dettato dall'alto


----------



## Doctore (20 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io spero che un giorno tutti gli stati musulmani riescano uniti ad annientare Israele, uno stato ABUSIVO dettato dall'alto



a sto punto sterminiamo anche tutti gli americani e ripopoliamo gli stati uniti con i pellerossa o i maya con i brasiliani /argentini,i toscani con il popolo etrusco ecc


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbaglio o Israele è uno stato creato a tavolino scacciando chi di diritto stava su quel territorio? Sbaglio o Israele è uno stato appoggiato dagli USA? Di che cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2014)

Io invece mi chiedo: ma quando la smetteranno? E' una guerra infinita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a sto punto sterminiamo anche tutti gli americani e ripopoliamo gli stati uniti con i pellerossa o i maya con i brasiliani /argentini,i toscani con il popolo etrusco ecc


Gli errori del passato non giustificano quelli del presente.


----------



## vota DC (21 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che finché verrà permesso ad Hamas di usare i palestinesi come scudi umani non vedremo mai la risoluzione a questo problema.



Ma che cambia ad Israele se Hamas usa gli scudi umani o meno? Israele spara lo stesso, non è uno stato che si fa ricattare, Hamas guadagna consensi con il welfare grazie ai soldi dei sostenitori della primavera araba (sauditi, qatar, fratelli musulmani, l'ucoii che in Italia ha parecchi affiliati e un ex del settore giovanile è pure deputato....penso che Gad Lerner sia l'unico sostenitore della primavera araba che non sgancia niente ad Hamas) mentre l'uso di scudi umani fa solo perdere consenso.
Il problema principale riguarda i "fondi illimitati" di Hamas. Ricordiamoci che tra due mondiali una bella fetta del ricavato (oltre ad essere demenziale farlo là d'estate, mica è come il Brasile con le stagioni invertite) andrà ad Hamas. Il secondo problema è la capacità dei comandanti di terra israeliani, in Libano le hanno prese da miliziani ridicoli. Ma anche senza usare gli scudi umani, quando i razzi non vengono dalla Cisgiordania dove Israele può intervenire chirurgicamente, vengono dalla Striscia di Gaza che è grande poco più della provincia di Trieste ma ha quasi il quadruplo dei suoi abitanti....quindi anche riuscendo a colpire un edificio di soli terroristi la densità è così alta che le macerie distruggono le abitazioni circostanti.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Luglio 2014)

Il problema oggi è da sempre lo stesso: cerchiamo di capire da che parte stare.
Sono sempre stato dalla parte della palestina ma ormai mi sono convinto a stare dalla parte della popolazione sia israeliana che palestinese che con hamas e i sionisti hanno poco a che fare. 
Detto questo difendere israele è veramente imbarazzante, ciò che ha fatto israele per avere riconosciuto il diritto ( poi divenuto di fatto) di esistere è stato abominevole (usa e europa corresponsabili). 
Fino a quando gli interessi internazionali collaboreranno la politica israeliana la crisi sarà eterna.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Luglio 2014)

Noi che viviamo dall'esterno questo conflitto ci facciamo condizionare da simpatie e antipatie personali..io anche ovviamente..ho letto libri e mi sono documentato solo in una direzione ..Probabilmente come sempre i vertici del sistema si fecero corrompere all'atto di votare per attribuire territori a Israele..La storia non torna indietro..bisogna andare avanti..vero è che quel territorio petroso arido e inospitale non interessava a nessuno..l'opera di bonifica è stata fatta da coloni ..adesso è un territorio ambito perchè tecnologico e vivibilissimo...

Scusate ma io sto con Israele.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Luglio 2014)

Un tempo _simpatizzavo_ per i palestinesi,ma oramai ho capito che da una parte c'è solo odio,che le varie soluzioni a due stati proposte sono sempre state rigettate e che i morti civili sono _cercati_ via via per guadagnare consenso....quindi si....tra i due capisco la lotta di Israele per sopravvivere


----------



## juventino (21 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io spero che un giorno tutti gli stati musulmani riescano uniti ad annientare Israele, uno stato ABUSIVO dettato dall'alto



Beh abusivo mica tanto, visto che storicamente quella zona è per gli ebrei la terra promessa. Che poi i metodi di insediamento non siano stati dei migliori sono d'accordo, ma qui ci sono responsabilità pesantissime anche degli stati arabi, che fin dal primo momento gli hanno dichiarato guerra.


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli errori del passato non giustificano quelli del presente.



Puoi anche vere ragione ma ad oggi non si puo deportare un popolo.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (21 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a sto punto sterminiamo anche tutti gli americani e ripopoliamo gli stati uniti con i pellerossa o i maya con i brasiliani /argentini,i toscani con il popolo etrusco ecc



Esatto e perché i borboni non chiedono la sicilia?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (21 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è che da anni succede sempre la stessa cosa,da quelle parti.
> I simpaticoni di Hamas lanciano dei missili su Israele,usando scuole ed ospedali come basi missilistiche,e civili come scudi umani. L'esercito di Israele esercita il suo diritto alla difesa e reagisce bombardando le strutture in cui sono nascoste i razzi,e finiscono per fare delle vittime tra i civili.
> Gli "Intellettuali pacifisti" come Vattimo e la Sgrena iniziano a parlare di "Isdraele stato sionisDa",di "boveri balesdinesi obbressi dal genogidio sionisda".
> A questo punto,i "partigiani" di Hamas grazie alla propaganda incassa un sacco di BIG MONEY,con cui fanno la bella vita all'estero mentre i loro connazionali vengono mandati al macello.



come non essere d'accordo. 

ps. la sgrena si fece rapire apposta. fu tutta una farsa per riempire di nostri soldi le tasche dei terroristi.


----------



## James Watson (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Israele è uno stato creato a tavolino scacciando chi di diritto stava su quel territorio? Sbaglio o Israele è uno stato appoggiato dagli USA? Di che cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Puoi anche vere ragione ma ad oggi non si puo deportare un popolo.


Il problema è che quel popolo è stato messo con la forza sul territorio.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Luglio 2014)

Colpire con razzi scuole, ospedali e bambini in spiaggia non è un attacco di guerra. È un genocidio. Gli Israeliani si sono dimenticati tutto.
Che poi i palestinesi di Gaza sono completamente intrappolati, l'Egitto non li vuole, Israele nemmeno, l'unica soluzione è prendere una barca e andare via.


----------



## vota DC (21 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh abusivo mica tanto, visto che storicamente quella zona è per gli ebrei la terra promessa. Che poi i metodi di insediamento non siano stati dei migliori sono d'accordo, ma qui ci sono responsabilità pesantissime anche degli stati arabi, che fin dal primo momento gli hanno dichiarato guerra.



Però si sono presi terre promesse mai conquistate come quasi tutte le coste a nord di Gaza mentre hanno lasciato ai palestinesi zone irrinunciabili come la Samaria e metà Giudea! Di questo la colpa è solo dell'avarizia ebraica dato che per risparmiare si sono comprati solo alcune terre promesse quando avevano i soldi per prenderle tutte e risolvere il problema almeno dal punto di vista internazionale.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il problema oggi è da sempre lo stesso: cerchiamo di capire da che parte stare.
> Sono sempre stato dalla parte della palestina ma ormai mi sono convinto a stare dalla parte della popolazione sia israeliana che palestinese che con hamas e i sionisti hanno poco a che fare.
> Detto questo difendere israele è veramente imbarazzante, ciò che ha fatto israele per avere riconosciuto il diritto ( poi divenuto di fatto) di esistere è stato abominevole (usa e europa corresponsabili).
> Fino a quando gli interessi internazionali collaboreranno la politica israeliana la crisi sarà eterna.



concordo pienamente


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2014)

Su tale questione spesso si ragiona in termini ideologici e non in termini di condizioni effettive e reali, ed ahimè vedo che certi stereotipi son duri a morire...

Isarele è stato creato a tavolino? Certamente...d'altro canto a tavolino è stata creata l'Italia, la Russia, la Polonia, gli USA, il Brasile, L'Argentina, la Colombia, il Giappone, la Cina, l'Australia, la Spagna, la Francia, la Libia, l'Eritrea, l'Egitto, il Libano, l'Iran, ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc.  

Israele è uno stato così autoritario, così feroce, così nazista, che al suo interno (ohibò) vivono (in pace) oltre due milioni di arabi, son curioso di sapere quanti isareliani vivono pacificamente nella striscia di Gaza  

Poi non è vero che i palestinesi son poveri, son così ricchi che addirittura si permettono di usare quasi tutti i loro soldi per acquistare armi e munizioni, evidentemente non hanno bisogno, di cibo, case, infrastrutture, ospedali, medicine ecc. 

Gli ebrei son così guerrafondai e perfidi che una volta firmata la pace con l'Egitto e con la Giordania (con la quale hanno solo combattuto soltanto quattro guerre) hanno fatto di tutto per rompere i trattati in modo da poter attaccare e sterminare i due popoli. 

Inoltre è chiaramente colpa della dittatura israeliana se la Siria non firmò la pace nel '95. Gli israeliani gli stavano solo restituendo tutti i territori siriani che avevano conquistato nel '67, giustamente la Siria del democratico Assad ha rifiutato un accordo così palesemente svantaggioso e sleale.

Infine questa escalation è solo colpa di Israele, infatti non si capisce come mai si voglia difendere dai missili sparati da Gaza. In fondo il lancio di quei missili è il modo con il quale i palestinesi li ringraziano per aver restituito loro la striscia. E' il modo un po' rude con il quale i simpatici e libertari uomini di Hamas vogliono esprimere il loro entusiamo e il loro ringraziamento, se poi gli israeliani non capiscono questa cosa è solo colpa loro. 

Ho anche letto che i militanti di Hamas usano i civili come scudi umani, bah anche questa è una sporca menzogna dei perfidi scapellati sionisti. E' impossibile che combattenti così coraggiosi (le cui gloriose imprese sono ad. es. il rapimento di tre ragazzini israeliani per poi ucciderli, o il farsi saltare in aria dentro bus pieni di civili indifesi) leali e rispettosi del vivere civile, possano anche solo concepire azioni così spregevoli verso il loro popolo. 

Quindi come si vede le colpe e le responsabilità sono sempre e soltanto da una parte sola: quella degli Ebrei, un popolo così schifoso che si permette di sopravvivere e di insozzare il nostro bel pianeta da migliaia di anni.

In tutto questo chi davvero soffre è il popolo palestinese che non merita di essere governato da sciacalli come Hamas e da persone corrotte e venali come il fu Arafat e Abu Mazen, l'unica mia speranza è che un giorno il popolo palestinese apra gli occhi e si accorga da che genere di persone è guidato...finchè non si accorgeranno di questo, la vedo veramente dura trovare una soluzione a quella situazione incasinata


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In tutto questo chi davvero soffre è il popolo palestinese che non merita di essere governato da sciacalli come Hamas e da persone corrotte e venali come il fu Arafat e Abu Mazen, l'unica mia speranza è che un giorno il popolo palestinese apra gli occhi e si accorga da che genere di persone è guidato...finchè non si accorgeranno di questo, la vedo veramente dura trovare una soluzione a quella situazione incasinata


Questo è un problema di tutti i musulmani non solo dei palestinesi...al momento dal punto di vista dei concetti delle libertà sono indietro anni luce.
A morte tutti i garibaldini che hanno costruito uno stato come l italia...Essendo nato a palermo dovrei farmi esplodere in mezzo a voi sporchi padani perche avete occupato in modo abusivo la mia terra


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2014)

A titolo informativo: *non è mai esistito nessuno Stato Palestinese,ergo non esiste nessuna "occupazione abusiva" da parte degli Israeliani*. Quella terra,prima del 1948,era sotto mandato britannico,e prima ancora ci abitavano gli ottomani (che la consideravano,tra l'altro,una regione assolutamente marginale dell'Impero). In questa terra ci abitavano sia i palestinesi che gli ebrei (i quali erano una minoranza). Quando l'ONU ha "greado a davolino" uno stato ebraico (Israele) e uno arabo (Palestina),tutti i simpatici stati arabi confinanti con Israele hanno dichiarato guerra a quest'ultimo,appoggiati dalla Palestina,con l'intenzione di fare un secondo Olocausto.

Gli israeliani gliele hanno suonate di santa ragione,così come le hanno suonate circa vent'anni dopo. 

Altra cosa: *non c'è nessun genocidio.* A Gaza la popolazione cresce ogni anno. Ditemi voi com'è possibile che un popolo che "subisce da 60 anni un olocausto,coi sionisti che si stanno comportando esattamente come i nazisti" veda la propria popolazione aumentare,anziché diminuire.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Luglio 2014)

La verità è che a molti stanno sul **** gli ebrei (si gli EBBREI,non gli israeliani o i SIONISTI (megaROTFL)) e non perdono occasione per vomitare odio su di loro con la scusa della Palestina. Ci sono n-mila schifezze in giro per il mondo,ma SOLO questa riceve quest'attenzione maniacale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Sono divertenti questi post perché come sempre soltanto io non sto qui per fare il tifo, invece voi sembrate proprio degli ultras accaniti. Il fatto che non faccia il tifo significa che io non ho simpatie, non ho ideologie travianti, io mi sono sempre definito un libero pensatore, uno che giudica la realtà in base ai fatti e ai dati in proprio possesso. Ciò, tuttavia, non vuol dire che sia un osservatore infallibile, pertanto correggetemi se sbaglio, perché io sotto gli occhi vedo quello che sto per scrivere, nel caso ce l'abbia ancora chiusi apritemeli voi.

Nel 1918 termina la Prima Guerra mondiale, dalla Prima Guerra mondiale l'Impero Ottomano ne uscì sconfitto, a questo punto si procedette alla spartizione dei suoi territori con i Mandati delle Nazioni Unite, vediamo quali sono: abbiamo il Mandato britannico della Palestina, il Mandato britannico dell'Iraq e il Mandato francese della Siria, questi furono i mandati più importanti mi sembra, poi ce ne furono anche altri riguardanti altri territori. 
In questo modo vediamo come non solo non esistesse la Palestina ma non esistesse neanche l'Iraq o la Siria a questo punto, tuttavia la loro inesistenza era ufficiale ma non ufficiosa perché al cosiddetto territorio della Palestina corrispondeva una popolazione araba palestinese, al territorio dell'Iraq corrispondeva una popolazione araba irachena e al territorio della Siria corrispondeva una popolazione araba siriana.

Adesso mi spiegate perché oggi esiste la Siria, perché oggi esiste l'Iraq mentre la Palestina, de facto, esiste soltanto da qualche anno? Perché quando arrivò il momento di creare lo Stato di Palestina fu creato parallelamente quello d'Israele? In Palestina, alla creazione del mandato c'erano circa 600.000 arabi musulmani, mentre erano sugli 80.000 gli arabi ebrei e 70.000 gli arabi cristiani, a questo punto mi spiegate perché si sarebbe dovuto creare uno stato ebraico, dunque su base religiose? 
Di diritto, quel territorio, spetta ai palestinesi, altrimenti, seguendo questo ragionamento quel territorio spettava anche ai cristiani e allora perché si è creato uno stato arabo musulmano e uno arabo ebraico ma non uno arabo cristiano? Gli arabi ebrei perché hanno voluto uno stato ebraico lì?
È come se domani creassero uno stato ebraico in Italia, uno in Francia, uno in Inghilterra, a seconda dei loro capricci. Lo stato si fa su base geografica, lì c'erano gli arabi e quello era territorio palestinese, mi dite che senso ha uno stato ebraico? 
Ecco perché timidamente eh, sia mai lo faccia gridando, parlo di sionismo, di Stati Uniti d'America e di stato creato a tavolino, con le -t eh, non con le -d.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2014)

Oggi ancora attacchi a Gaza, colpito un ospedale palestinese. Morti anche 7 soldati israeliani. Il Presidente Usa, Obama: "Basta vittime civili".


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono divertenti questi post perché come sempre soltanto io non sto qui per fare il tifo, invece voi sembrate proprio degli ultras accaniti. Il fatto che non faccia il tifo significa che io non ho simpatie, non ho ideologie travianti, io mi sono sempre definito un libero pensatore, uno che giudica la realtà in base ai fatti e ai dati in proprio possesso. Ciò, tuttavia, non vuol dire che sia un osservatore infallibile, pertanto correggetemi se sbaglio, perché io sotto gli occhi vedo quello che sto per scrivere, nel caso ce l'abbia ancora chiusi apritemeli voi.
> 
> Nel 1918 termina la Prima Guerra mondiale, dalla Prima Guerra mondiale l'Impero Ottomano ne uscì sconfitto, a questo punto si procedette alla spartizione dei suoi territori con i Mandati delle Nazioni Unite, vediamo quali sono: abbiamo il Mandato britannico della Palestina, il Mandato britannico dell'Iraq e il Mandato francese della Siria, questi furono i mandati più importanti mi sembra, poi ce ne furono anche altri riguardanti altri territori.
> In questo modo vediamo come non solo non esistesse la Palestina ma non esistesse neanche l'Iraq o la Siria a questo punto, tuttavia la loro inesistenza era ufficiale ma non ufficiosa perché al cosiddetto territorio della Palestina corrispondeva una popolazione araba palestinese, al territorio dell'Iraq corrispondeva una popolazione araba irachena e al territorio della Siria corrispondeva una popolazione araba siriana.
> ...



L'hanno fatto sicuramente perchè da qualche parte gli ebrei sparsi per tutti i continenti (tranne ovviamente quello europeo) dovevano metterli.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel 1918 termina la Prima Guerra mondiale, dalla Prima Guerra mondiale l'Impero Ottomano ne uscì sconfitto, a questo punto si procedette alla spartizione dei suoi territori con i Mandati delle Nazioni Unite, vediamo quali sono: abbiamo il Mandato britannico della Palestina, il Mandato britannico dell'Iraq e il Mandato francese della Siria, questi furono i mandati più importanti mi sembra, poi ce ne furono anche altri riguardanti altri territori.
> In questo modo vediamo come non solo non esistesse la Palestina ma non esistesse neanche l'Iraq o la Siria a questo punto, tuttavia la loro inesistenza era ufficiale ma non ufficiosa perché al cosiddetto territorio della Palestina corrispondeva una popolazione araba palestinese, al territorio dell'Iraq corrispondeva una popolazione araba irachena e al territorio della Siria corrispondeva una popolazione araba siriana.
> 
> *Adesso mi spiegate perché oggi esiste la Siria, perché oggi esiste l'Iraq mentre la Palestina, de facto, esiste soltanto da qualche anno?*



Nel 1939,gli inglese proposero a Haj Mohammed Effendi Amin el-Husseini,Gran Muftì di Gerusalemme, il "MacDonald White Paper",con in quale si consegnava TUTTA la Palestina agli arabi,dando loro la possibilità di avere un proprio stato palestinese indipendente,e di regolare l'immigrazione ebraica. 
Diciamolo,anche Razzi o Scilipoti avrebbero accettato: voglio dire,ti danno tutta la Palestina,ti danno una Nazione tutta per te: come fai a non accettare? Ma siccome i palestinesi sono esperti nello scegliersi dei leaders che preferiscono anteporre i propri interessi personali a quelli del popolo,il Gran Muftì rifiutò incredibilmente l'accordo: infatti gli inglesi avrebbero creato uno stato palestinese indipendente,ma non lo avevano designato come capo di stato. Insomma,quel genialoide (che,ricordo,era anche un sostenitore del nazismo) condannò il suo popolo per una questione di prestigio personale.
Nel 1948,i palestinesi invece di convivere con i loro vicini di casa israeliani,pensarono bene di entrare in guerra,salvo prendere una caterva di mazzate. 
E questo è il motivo per cui esiste la Siria,esiste l'Iraq mentre non esiste la Palestina.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché quando arrivò il momento di creare lo Stato di Palestina fu creato parallelamente quello d'Israele? In Palestina, alla creazione del mandato c'erano circa 600.000 arabi musulmani, mentre erano sugli 80.000 gli arabi ebrei e 70.000 gli arabi cristiani, a questo punto mi spiegate perché si sarebbe dovuto creare uno stato ebraico, dunque su base religiose?
> Di diritto, quel territorio, spetta ai palestinesi, altrimenti, seguendo questo ragionamento quel territorio spettava anche ai cristiani e allora perché si è creato uno stato arabo musulmano e uno arabo ebraico ma non uno arabo cristiano? Gli arabi ebrei perché hanno voluto uno stato ebraico lì?
> È come se domani creassero uno stato ebraico in Italia, uno in Francia, uno in Inghilterra, a seconda dei loro capricci. Lo stato si fa su base geografica, lì c'erano gli arabi e quello era territorio palestinese, mi dite che senso ha uno stato ebraico?
> Ecco perché timidamente eh, sia mai lo faccia gridando, parlo di sionismo, di Stati Uniti d'America e di stato creato a tavolino, con le -t eh, non con le -d.



Ma gli ebrei hanno sempre vissuto in Palestina,eh. E poi,è vero che alla creazione del mandato c'erano solo 80.000 ebrei,ma nel 1946,in Palestina,c'erano circa 1.000.000 di arabi e 600.000 ebrei (che quindi costituivano il 30% della popolazione). E hanno comprato le terre del deserto dai vecchi latifondisti ottomani,pagandole a peso d'oro. Anche se poi la Sgrena e gli Arrigoni raccontano una leggenda metropolitana,secondo la quale esisteva uno Stato Palestinese,poi nel 1945 sono arrivati in massa gli ebrei e hanno detto: "Adesso ci rubiamo le vostre terre perché noi abbiamo avuto l'Olocausto,e poi lo dice la Bibbia,e comunque siamo amici degli Americani". 
Perché non avrebbero dovuto avere il proprio Stato? Gli ebrei non possono creare una propria nazione in Francia,in Inghilterra o in Italia perché quelli sono degli stati sovrani. Il mandato britannico in Palestina non era uno Stato sovrano.
Indubbiamente hanno commesso delle porcheria gli inglesi,che durante la Prima Guerra Mondiale hanno promesso quella terra un po' a tutti (persino ai francesi e agli ottomani),salvo poi levare elegantemente il disturbo e lasciare gli ebrei al loro destino.


Rimane il fatto,comunque,che

Israele ha il diritto di esistere
Israele ha il diritto di difendersi
Non sta avvenendo nessun genocidio/pulizia etnica nella Striscia di Gaza. Esiste solo un gruppo di terroristi,Hamas,che si sta facendo i BIG MONEY alle spalle del loro popolo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Luglio 2014)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> di diritto, quel territorio, spetta ai palestinesi,
> è come se domani creassero uno stato ebraico in italia, uno in francia, uno in inghilterra, a seconda dei loro capricci.



*amen*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Luglio 2014)

Difficile dare delle ragioni ad ambedue, io ci vedo solo un peccato originale, l'egoismo e l'egocentrismo culturale.

Ultimamente mi sento molto razzista e critico verso la razza umana, ma di tutte le culture quella Musulmana e quella Ebrea son le più ipocrite.

Ambedue hanno alla base un fondamentalismo religioso, ma ignorano ambedue i principali concetti alla base di ogni spiritualismo: il rispetto per il prossimo e il libero arbitrio.

I musulmani oltretutto peggio ancora degli ebrei non hanno rispetto nemmeno per il proprio stesso popolo, tant'è che non vi è nemmeno uno stato musulmano veramente democratico.

Gente stiamo parlando di due culture in cui se una ragazza si mette un rossetto di troppo viene fustigata in nome di Dio (anche tra gli ebrei più ortodossi) mentre è considerato naturale da ambedue le parti massacrare i rivali, fa niente anche se sono civili innocenti.

Non vi sarà mai pace perchè nessuna dei due la vuole veramente e ambedue le parti ignorano totalmente cos'è l'umanesimo e l'umanismo.

Ovviamente a tutto ciò bisogna aggiungere i soliti interessi economici, insomma gente, anche esterna, che trova dei vantaggi a tenere acceso il conflitto, ma decisamente trovano terreno fertile


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Difficile dare delle ragioni ad ambedue, io ci vedo solo un peccato originale, l'egoismo e l'egocentrismo culturale.
> 
> Ultimamente mi sento molto razzista e critico verso la razza umana, ma di tutte le culture quella Musulmana e quella Ebrea son le più ipocrite.
> 
> ...


In sostanza la penso anch io come te...ma c e da aggiungere che gli ebrei sono molto piu aperti di quello che si pensa.
Basta pensare che gli omosessuali del medio oriente trovano rifugio nello stato d israele


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Luglio 2014)

La differenza è che i giudii,anche i più ortodossi,se ne sono stati sempre per i ***.zi loro senza fare proselitismo,a differenza di cristiani e musulmani.Non ho problemi ad ammettere che, anche per questo, mi stanno più simpatici


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La differenza è che i giudii,anche i più ortodossi,se ne sono stati sempre per i ***.zi loro senza fare proselitismo,a differenza di cristiani e musulmani.Non ho problemi ad ammettere che, anche per questo, mi stanno più simpatici



L'atteggiamento di ebrei e musulmani è un pò agli antipodi. Gli ebrei hanno l'idea di una comunità religiosa chiusa, mentre i musulmani ti convertirebbero con la forza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento di ebrei e musulmani è un pò agli antipodi. Gli ebrei hanno l'idea di una comunità religiosa chiusa, mentre i musulmani ti convertirebbero con la forza.



Vero, ciò comporta che gli Ebrei pur essendo da un lato storicamente più pacifici di Cristiani e Musulmani dall'altro lato sono praticamente il popolo più razzista del pianeta.

Solo loro sono il popolo eletto, nessun'altro


----------



## vota DC (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso mi spiegate perché oggi esiste la Siria, perché oggi esiste l'Iraq mentre la Palestina, de facto, esiste soltanto da qualche anno? Perché quando arrivò il momento di creare lo Stato di Palestina fu creato parallelamente quello d'Israele? In Palestina, alla creazione del mandato c'erano circa 600.000 arabi musulmani, mentre erano sugli 80.000 gli arabi ebrei e 70.000 gli arabi cristiani, a questo punto mi spiegate perché si sarebbe dovuto creare uno stato ebraico, dunque su base religiose?



In effetti gli ebrei pur essendo minoranza erano possidenti di terre già al tempo degli ottomani. Gli stati "nazionali" fanno sempre questi disastri: sotto il dominio asburgico i veneti continuavano a dare ordini a croati e sloveni, viene l'Italia per "tutelare" i veneti e non fa altro che creare scontento tra croati e sloveni e infatti non appena gira la ruota si sbarazzano dei loro ex capi.
Israele tutela ora gli ebrei visto quando sono furiosi gli islamici, ma non ha tutelato granché alla sua creazione: le terre erano già degli ebrei di fatto, darle di diritto però è un'altra cosa (come se qui invece di esserci Mcdonald ovunque ci fossero direttamente questori statunitensi), serviva uno stato d'asilo per gli ebrei? Beh uno sputo di deserto già posseduto contro un'isola più grande dell'Italia stessa? Persino Hitler era disposto a concederlo, alla fine non si è fatto niente per l'ingordigia dei francesi.

Va inoltre detto che i paesi confinanti islamici aiutano i movimenti estremisti palestinesi e ODIANO i palestinesi. Per fare un esempio la Giordania un tempo si chiamava Transgiordania, ha cambiato nome perché non vuole rimanere oltre al fiume Giordano ma papparsi tutta la Cisgiordania.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Va inoltre detto che i paesi confinanti islamici aiutano i movimenti estremisti palestinesi e ODIANO i palestinesi. Per fare un esempio la Giordania un tempo si chiamava Transgiordania, ha cambiato nome perché non vuole rimanere oltre al fiume Giordano ma papparsi tutta la Cisgiordania.



Infatti,il Re della Giordania negli anni '70 ha fatto massacrare quasi 20.000 palestinesi,durante il Settembre Nero. 
All'epoca,però,nessuno ha parlato dei "poveri palestinesi oppressi" e di "pulizia etnica",perché evidentemente i morti palestinesi non fanno notizia quando vengono accoppati dai loro fratelli musulmani (che,è bene ricordarlo,li sfruttano da quasi sessant'anni con la politica del "vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere").
Certo,va detto che in quella occasione se la sono cercata. Cioè,il Re Hussein ti ospita,e tu come ringraziamento cerchi di organizzare un colpo di stato? Ma si sa,i palestinesi hanno scelto la filosofia del vittimismo.


----------



## Pivellino (22 Luglio 2014)

Non simpatizzo per i musulmani ma se Israele avesse realmente voluto transitare verso una chiara immagine di democrazia non avrebbe dovuto rispondere in modo così efferato e sproporzionato ad un atto terroristico.
Una democrazia non uccide centinaia di vittime per placare la sete di vendetta o perseguire un, non si sa bene quale, esempio di giustizia terrena.
E' questa sproporzione che mi sconvolge, il diverso peso dei morti, tuoi o miei, che non è accettabile.

In mezzo mettiamoci gli interessi di mezzo mondo a che quella zona rimanga instabile, arretrata, che le armi vengano vendute e tante altre amare riflessioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma gli ebrei hanno sempre vissuto in Palestina,eh. E poi,è vero che alla creazione del mandato c'erano solo 80.000 ebrei,ma nel 1946,in Palestina,c'erano circa 1.000.000 di arabi e 600.000 ebrei (che quindi costituivano il 30% della popolazione). E hanno comprato le terre del deserto dai vecchi latifondisti ottomani,pagandole a peso d'oro. Anche se poi la Sgrena e gli Arrigoni raccontano una leggenda metropolitana,secondo la quale esisteva uno Stato Palestinese,poi nel 1945 sono arrivati in massa gli ebrei e hanno detto: "Adesso ci rubiamo le vostre terre perché noi abbiamo avuto l'Olocausto,e poi lo dice la Bibbia,e comunque siamo amici degli Americani".
> Perché non avrebbero dovuto avere il proprio Stato? Gli ebrei non possono creare una propria nazione in Francia,in Inghilterra o in Italia *perché quelli sono degli stati sovrani*. Il mandato britannico in Palestina non era uno Stato sovrano.
> Indubbiamente hanno commesso delle porcheria gli inglesi,che durante la Prima Guerra Mondiale hanno promesso quella terra un po' a tutti (persino ai francesi e agli ottomani),salvo poi levare elegantemente il disturbo e lasciare gli ebrei al loro destino.
> 
> ...


Da ciò ne deduco che tu non riconosci il diritto all'autodeterminazione dei popoli. Quel territorio sarà stato anche Mandato ma *culturalmente* quella zona era abitata dalla popolazione palestinese, gli ebrei per quanto fossero presenti sul territorio erano una minoranza, io ti ripeto, perché si è creato uno stato ebraico di Israele e non anche uno cristiano a questo punto? Perché allora quel territorio è stato diviso in uno stato musulmano, uno ebraico e non uno cristiano? La divisione religiosa non ha alcun senso, perché gli stati si formano da un punto di vista socio-culturale e la religione è soltanto un aspetto tra questi.

Gli ebrei saranno anche aumentati esponenzialmente durante il periodo del Mandato e quindi? Questo dimostra una cosa, che sul territorio non erano presenti, sono arrivati dopo. Le stime demografiche della comunità ebraica precedente alla Seconda Guerra mondiale e dunque all'Olocausto vogliono una popolazione ebraica di circa 16 milioni di ebrei, di cui soltanto 80.000 erano presenti in Palestina all'inizio del Mandato. Giustamente dici che la popolazione è cresciuta fino ai 600.000 all'atto di creazione di Israele ma allora gli altri 15 e passa milioni di ebrei? Vogliamo credere che non esistessero altre comunità abbastanza corpose da poter rivendicare altrove uno stato? 

A questo punto mi risponderai di nuovo che gli altri erano stati sovrani, questo dunque ci autorizzerebbe a considerare "terra di nessuno" il territorio palestinese dando quindi diritto alla comunità ebraica di crearvi uno stato? No, non sono d'accordo, quello è sempre stato terreno palestinese, *culturalmente*, anche se non è mai stato riconosciuto formalmente. Gli ebrei l'avete detto, si sono spostati lì, hanno acquistato terreni, sono arrivati dopo però sembra che per voi, il fatto che fosse un Mandato, giustifica questo abusivismo culturale. Io non sto dicendo che gli ebrei non debbano avere uno stato, io non odio gli ebrei, ci mancherebbe altro ma non sono d'accordo con la creazione di una comunità ebraica sul suolo altrui anche perché vi voglio fare una domanda: secondo voi è stato davvero frutto dell'umana solidarietà la creazione dello Stato di Israele, credete davvero che la creazione di quello Stato sia stata fatta soltanto a causa dell'immigrazione ebraica in Palestina? 

Nella creazione di uno *Stato* e non di un asilo nido, credo ci siano in gioco delle forze politiche davvero troppo grosse, ecco perché faccio 2+2 se penso che allora la più grossa comunità ebraica fosse proprio negli USA. Chiamatemi pure complottista ma gli USA portano avanti una politica imperialistica da quasi cento anni e Israele mi sembra soltanto l'avamposto statunitense in Medio Oriente. Il mio discorso si basa sul *diritto* dei due popoli, non sto qui a dire che i palestinesi facciano bene a bombardare gli israeliani, perché da questa tragedia i veri sconfitti sono i civili, non di certo i vertici militari o politici, a causa dei soliti giochi di potere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nella creazione di uno *Stato* e non di un asilo nido, credo ci siano in gioco delle forze politiche davvero troppo grosse, ecco perché faccio 2+2 se penso che allora la più grossa comunità ebraica fosse proprio negli USA. Chiamatemi pure complottista ma gli *USA portano avanti una politica imperialistica da quasi cento anni e Israele mi sembra soltanto l'avamposto statunitense in Medio Oriente*. Il mio discorso si basa sul *diritto* dei due popoli, non sto qui a dire che i palestinesi facciano bene a bombardare gli israeliani, perché da questa tragedia i veri sconfitti sono i civili, non di certo i vertici militari o politici, a causa dei soliti giochi di potere.



A volte penso che gli USA siano un avamposto ebraico in america, non sottostimiamo l'imfluenza economica degli ebrei su quasi tutte le economie occidentali, i veri padroni delle banche in buona misura sono loro.


----------



## James Watson (22 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da ciò ne deduco che tu non riconosci il diritto all'autodeterminazione dei popoli. Quel territorio sa(...)
> israeliani, perché da questa tragedia i veri sconfitti sono i civili, non di certo i vertici militari o politici, a causa dei soliti giochi di potere.



Concordo su tutto, mi permetto di aggiungere a chi sosteneva che Israele ha diritto di difendersi: questo è fuori di dubbio. Israele ha diritto/dovere di difendersi dagli attacchi terroristici che sono portati alla sua popolazione. Ciò non giustifica minimamente il bombardamento di civili e ospedali della striscia di Gaza. Tra parentesi, aggiungo una piccola precisazione a quanto hai scritto tu: vero che alcuni territori sono stati acquistati, ma molti altri (buona parte) sono stati occupati dagli israeliani con la forza, e stiamo parlando di territori che le nazioni unite avevano assegnato ai palestinesi per costituire il loro stato.
Ora, vorrei vedere voi se domani mattina nel giardino di casa vostra vi ritrovate uno spagnolo o un austriaco che vi tirano su una casa e vi dicono che quel territorio lì è loro e voi dovete sloggiare, semplicemente perché 150 anni fa quella era impero asburgico.. (perché il ragionamento è lo stesso quando gli israeliani dicono che quelli sono territori loro perché c'è scritto nella Bibbia e 2000 anni fa erano territori di Israele).
Lo stato israeliano ha diritto di esistere e di vivere in sicurezza, non ha diritto di massacrare i civili palestinesi in nome di questo (così come i palestinesi non hanno diritto di fare saltare per aria gli autobus israeliani): in buona sostanza non c'è più nessuno che ha torto o ha ragione, con i metodi utilizzati da entrambi gli schieramenti sono passati entrambi dalla parte del torto e sappiamo che la situazione non si risolverà finché chi l'ha "creata" non deciderà di risolverla con la forza.


----------



## Dave (22 Luglio 2014)

Con tutto il rispetto che si può avere verso l'olocausto e tutto quello che gli ebrei hanno subito, non hanno fatto altro che approffittarsene, gli ebrei sono una massa di bambini piagnucoloni e se davvero hanno diritto ad avere la palestina io mi chiedo se un giorno l'Iran si sveglierà e rivendicherà tutti i territori dell'Impero Persiano e la Spagna la Sardegna... sono ragionamenti che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra e mi da un estremo fastidio sapere che se mai scoppierà una guerra mondiale noi saremo pure costretti a stare dalla loro parte. 
Se agli Americani gli stanno tanto a cuore gli ebrei che se li portino tutti a casa.


----------



## Doctore (22 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Israele ha diritto/dovere di difendersi dagli attacchi terroristici che sono portati alla sua popolazione. Ciò non giustifica minimamente il bombardamento di civili e ospedali della striscia di Gaza.


I morti civili sono uguali in entrambi le fazioni...muoiono bambini,madri,padri ecc...
Ma c'e da sottolineare una cosa importante i palestinesi sparano per uccidere i civili israeliani...gli israeliani non hanno nessun interesse nell uccidere i civili palestinesi.


----------



## James Watson (22 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> I morti civili sono uguali in entrambi le fazioni...muoiono bambini,madri,padri ecc...
> Ma c'e da sottolineare una cosa importante i palestinesi sparano per uccidere i civili israeliani...gli israeliani non hanno nessun interesse nell uccidere i civili palestinesi.



Interesse o no, entrambi lo fanno, quindi, per me, sono esattamente sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A volte penso che gli USA siano un avamposto ebraico in america, non sottostimiamo l'imfluenza economica degli ebrei su quasi tutte le economie occidentali, i veri padroni delle banche in buona misura sono loro.


Potrebbe essere, purtroppo parlo sulla base dei pochi dati che ci concedono di sapere. Io non oso neanche immaginare cosa succeda tra le mura della Casa Bianca. _Cose che voi umani non potreste neanche immaginare..._


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da ciò ne deduco che tu non riconosci il diritto all'autodeterminazione dei popoli. Quel territorio sarà stato anche Mandato ma *culturalmente* quella zona era abitata dalla popolazione palestinese, gli ebrei per quanto fossero presenti sul territorio erano una minoranza, io ti ripeto, perché si è creato uno stato ebraico di Israele e non anche uno cristiano a questo punto? Perché allora quel territorio è stato diviso in uno stato musulmano, uno ebraico e non uno cristiano? La divisione religiosa non ha alcun senso, perché gli stati si formano da un punto di vista socio-culturale e la religione è soltanto un aspetto tra questi.
> 
> Gli ebrei saranno anche aumentati esponenzialmente durante il periodo del Mandato e quindi? Questo dimostra una cosa, che sul territorio non erano presenti, sono arrivati dopo. Le stime demografiche della comunità ebraica precedente alla Seconda Guerra mondiale e dunque all'Olocausto vogliono una popolazione ebraica di circa 16 milioni di ebrei, di cui soltanto 80.000 erano presenti in Palestina all'inizio del Mandato. Giustamente dici che la popolazione è cresciuta fino ai 600.000 all'atto di creazione di Israele ma allora gli altri 15 e passa milioni di ebrei? Vogliamo credere che non esistessero altre comunità abbastanza corpose da poter rivendicare altrove uno stato?



Ma da un punto di vista socio-culturale,nemmeno si capisce se esiste oppure no un popolo palestinese. Un leader dell'OLP,negli Anni Settanta,disse: "Il popolo palestinese non esiste. La creazione di uno stato palestinese è solamente un mezzo per continuare la nostra lotta per l’unità araba contro lo Stato d’Israele. In realtà oggi non c’è differenza tra giordani,palestinesi, siriani e libanesi. Oggi parliamo dell’esistenza di un popolo palestinese per ragioni politiche e strategiche poichè gli interessi nazionali arabi richiedono che venga assunta l’esistenza di un distinto “popolo palestinese” da opporre al sionismo. Per ragioni strategiche la Giordania, che è uno stato sovrano con confini ben definiti non può vantare diritti su Haifa e Jaffa mentre io, come palestinese, posso senz’altro vantare diritti su Haifa, Jaffa, Beersheva e Gerusalemme. Comunque nel momento in cui i nostri diritti saranno riconosciuti non attenderemo nemmeno un minuto per unire la Palestina alla Giordania.”"
Ad ogni modo,suppongo che non abbiano creato uno Stato cristiano perché i cristiani del luogo non avevano interessa ad un proprio stato sovrano. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A questo punto mi risponderai di nuovo che gli altri erano stati sovrani, questo dunque ci autorizzerebbe a considerare "terra di nessuno" il territorio palestinese dando quindi diritto alla comunità ebraica di crearvi uno stato? No, non sono d'accordo, quello è sempre stato terreno palestinese, *culturalmente*, anche se non è mai stato riconosciuto formalmente. Gli ebrei l'avete detto, si sono spostati lì, hanno acquistato terreni, sono arrivati dopo però sembra che per voi, il fatto che fosse un Mandato, giustifica questo abusivismo culturale. Io non sto dicendo che gli ebrei non debbano avere uno stato, io non odio gli ebrei, ci mancherebbe altro ma non sono d'accordo con la creazione di una comunità ebraica sul suolo altrui anche perché vi voglio fare una domanda: secondo voi è stato davvero frutto dell'umana solidarietà la creazione dello Stato di Israele, credete davvero che la creazione di quello Stato sia stata fatta soltanto a causa dell'immigrazione ebraica in Palestina?
> 
> Nella creazione di uno *Stato* e non di un asilo nido, credo ci siano in gioco delle forze politiche davvero troppo grosse, ecco perché faccio 2+2 se penso che allora la più grossa comunità ebraica fosse proprio negli USA. Chiamatemi pure complottista ma gli USA portano avanti una politica imperialistica da quasi cento anni e Israele mi sembra soltanto l'avamposto statunitense in Medio Oriente. Il mio discorso si basa sul *diritto* dei due popoli, non sto qui a dire che i palestinesi facciano bene a bombardare gli israeliani, perché da questa tragedia i veri sconfitti sono i civili, non di certo i vertici militari o politici, a causa dei soliti giochi di potere.



Ancora una volta,non era "suolo altrui". I palestinesi non hanno mai avuto uno Stato,in tutta la loro storia. Potevano averlo,ma hanno rifiutato,per la stupidità dei loro leader. 
È vero,all'inizio gli ebrei erano "solo" in 80.000,poi ne sono arrivati altri. Ma nel 1948 perché l'ONU avrebbe dovuto ignorare il fatto che oramai gli ebrei costituivano il 30% della popolazione? Ormai il contesto culturale della regione era mutato.
Anche i palestinesi,se è per questo,si sono macchiati di "abusivismo culturale" ai danni dell'Impero Ottomano. E gli ottomani a loro volta hanno rimpiazzato le popolazioni autoctone le quali avevano scacciato i Romani. 
Ripeto,non vedo nessun abusivismo.
Una soluzione "Due popoli,uno stato" tra l'altro,avrebbe portato alla morte tutti gli ebrei presenti in Palestina,visto che a partire degli Anni Venti del Novecento i simpatici arabi stavano iniziando a massacrarli. 

Detto questo,io non credo che Israele sia stato messo lì come avamposto degli Americani,o qualcosa del genere. Quando è stata approvata la risoluzione ONU che sanciva la nascita dello Stato di Israele,l'URSS non ha esercitato il suo potere di veto. Avrebbe avuto tutto l'interesse,nell'opporsi alla nascita di uno stato ostile in quanto alleato degli USA,o no?

Tra l'altro,mi sembra che adesso gli Israeliani riescano a difendersi benissimo senza il supporto degli Stati Uniti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma da un punto di vista socio-culturale,nemmeno si capisce se esiste oppure no un popolo palestinese. Un leader dell'OLP,negli Anni Settanta,disse: "Il popolo palestinese non esiste. La creazione di uno stato palestinese è solamente un mezzo per continuare la nostra lotta per l’unità araba contro lo Stato d’Israele. In realtà oggi non c’è differenza tra giordani,palestinesi, siriani e libanesi. Oggi parliamo dell’esistenza di un popolo palestinese per ragioni politiche e strategiche poichè gli interessi nazionali arabi richiedono che venga assunta l’esistenza di un distinto “popolo palestinese” da opporre al sionismo. Per ragioni strategiche la Giordania, che è uno stato sovrano con confini ben definiti non può vantare diritti su Haifa e Jaffa mentre io, come palestinese, posso senz’altro vantare diritti su Haifa, Jaffa, Beersheva e Gerusalemme. Comunque nel momento in cui i nostri diritti saranno riconosciuti non attenderemo nemmeno un minuto per unire la Palestina alla Giordania.”"
> Ad ogni modo,suppongo che non abbiano creato uno Stato cristiano perché i cristiani del luogo non avevano interessa ad un proprio stato sovrano.


Se non esiste un popolo palestinese alzo le mani, se non esiste un popolo palestinese avete ragione, lì ci deve essere Israele ma non con la Palestina, Israele e basta. Il problema è che stento a credere all'inesistenza del popolo palestinese, è la storia che porta avanti il sionismo per giustificare l'esistenza di Israele, stento a crederci anche perché secondo quelle parole non esisterebbero neanche i libanesi, i siriani e i giordani. Beh, in questo caso la cosa più logica sarebbe creare un unico maxi stato arabo, come chiamarlo? Magari di nuovo Ottomano, non saprei...



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta,non era "suolo altrui". I palestinesi non hanno mai avuto uno Stato,in tutta la loro storia. Potevano averlo,ma hanno rifiutato,per la stupidità dei loro leader.
> È vero,all'inizio gli ebrei erano "solo" in 80.000,poi ne sono arrivati altri. Ma nel 1948 perché l'ONU avrebbe dovuto ignorare il fatto che oramai gli ebrei costituivano il 30% della popolazione? Ormai il contesto culturale della regione era mutato.
> Anche i palestinesi,se è per questo,si sono macchiati di "abusivismo culturale" ai danni dell'Impero Ottomano. E gli ottomani a loro volta hanno rimpiazzato le popolazioni autoctone le quali avevano scacciato i Romani.
> Ripeto,non vedo nessun abusivismo.
> ...


Mi rifaccio a quanto ho scritto sopra: lo chiamo suolo altrui perché, ti ripeto, *culturalmente* lì c'era il popolo palestinese, sebbene non avessero uno stato ufficiale. Quel territorio è palestinese, poi da un punto di vista religioso esso era musulmano, ebraico o cristiano. Crearne un appendice ebraica non ha alcun senso, perché non l'hanno creata altrove? Perché nel resto del mondo gli stati erano sovrani, quindi ripeto la domanda: essendo Mandato in quel territorio chiunque aveva diritto a creare qualunque stato?

Non so perché la Russia non abbia posto il veto, non possiamo saperlo e Israele se la sta cavando da solo relativamente, i finanziamenti sono statunitensi.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .



Anche io non ero a conoscenza delle parole di quel tale. Se la questione fosse vera cambia tutto, si unissero con la Giordania e meglio per tutti.Evidentemente lo stanno facendo per questioni geografiche (stento a credere che a Gerusalemme ci siano più arabi che israeliti).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche io non ero a conoscenza delle parole di quel tale. Se la questione fosse vera cambia tutto, si unissero con la Giordania e meglio per tutti.Evidentemente lo stanno facendo per questioni geografiche (stento a credere che a Gerusalemme ci siano più arabi che israeliti).


Evidentemente quelle parole non sono vere...


----------



## vota DC (22 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se non esiste un popolo palestinese alzo le mani, se non esiste un popolo palestinese avete ragione, lì ci deve essere Israele ma non con la Palestina, Israele e basta. Il problema è che stento a credere all'inesistenza del popolo palestinese, è la storia che porta avanti il sionismo per giustificare l'esistenza di Israele, stento a crederci anche perché secondo quelle parole non esisterebbero neanche i libanesi, i siriani e i giordani. Beh, in questo caso la cosa più logica sarebbe creare un unico maxi stato arabo, come chiamarlo? Magari di nuovo Ottomano, non saprei...



Sono tutti arabi. E credo che se uno vada a cercare il pelo nell'uovo troverà più similitudini tra un egiziano e un abitante di Gaza piuttosto che tra un abitante di Gaza e uno di Betlemme. Non si è creato il megastato arabo dal Marocco all'Iraq per rivalità dinastiche, sabotaggio delle altre potenze e per presenza di non arabi nel mezzo come i curdi.


----------



## Doctore (22 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Interesse o no, entrambi lo fanno, quindi, per me, sono esattamente sullo stesso piano.


Per me è una enorme differenza...Come si fa appoggiare qualcuno che vuole cancellarti dalla faccia della terra.
Non avranno mai il mio appoggio per questo motivo.


----------



## Liuk (22 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Interesse o no, entrambi lo fanno, quindi, per me, sono esattamente sullo stesso piano.



Sarebbe come dire che un chirurgo che per errore uccide un paziente durante un'operazione ed un assassino che uccide un uomo sparandogli per strada sono sullo stesso piano perché alla fine in entrambi i casi una persona è morta.


----------



## James Watson (22 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Per me è una enorme differenza...Come si fa appoggiare qualcuno che vuole cancellarti dalla faccia della terra.
> Non avranno mai il mio appoggio per questo motivo.





Liuk ha scritto:


> Sarebbe come dire che un chirurgo che per errore uccide un paziente durante un'operazione ed un assassino che uccide un uomo sparandogli per strada sono sullo stesso piano perché alla fine in entrambi i casi una persona è morta.



Mi spiace ma il paragone non regge. Israele non può essere paragonato ad un chirugo, perché se tiri una bomba su un ospedale, sai benissimo che causerai una strage, se tiri una bomba su una città, sai benissimo che colpirai i civili, c'è una certa differenza tra il commettere un errore nell'esercizio della propria professione (pur causando vittime) e bombardamento deliberato di una zona abitata da civili. Non sono due cose che possono essere messe sullo stesso piano, non a caso esiste la distinzione tra omicidio colposo e crimine di guerra.
E tra parentesi, non si tratta di appoggiare una fazione o l'altra: entrambe, pur avendo responsabilità iniziali diverse sono passate dalla parte del torto con i metodi utilizzati per perorare la propria causa.


----------



## Liuk (22 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma il paragone non regge. Israele non può essere paragonato ad un chirugo, perché se tiri una bomba su un ospedale, sai benissimo che causerai una strage, se tiri una bomba su una città, sai benissimo che colpirai i civili, c'è una certa differenza tra il commettere un errore nell'esercizio della propria professione (pur causando vittime) e bombardamento deliberato di una zona abitata da civili. Non sono due cose che possono essere messe sullo stesso piano, non a caso esiste la distinzione tra omicidio colposo e crimine di guerra.
> E tra parentesi, non si tratta di appoggiare una fazione o l'altra: entrambe, pur avendo responsabilità iniziali diverse sono passate dalla parte del torto con i metodi utilizzati per perorare la propria causa.



Ma infatti non mi sto mettendo a difendere una parte piuttosto che l'altra, però secondo me è ben diverso avere delle vittime civili come "danni collaterali" ed avere vittime civili come obiettivo primario.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se non esiste un popolo palestinese alzo le mani, se non esiste un popolo palestinese avete ragione, lì ci deve essere Israele ma non con la Palestina, Israele e basta. Il problema è che stento a credere all'inesistenza del popolo palestinese, è la storia che porta avanti il sionismo per giustificare l'esistenza di Israele, stento a crederci anche perché secondo quelle parole non esisterebbero neanche i libanesi, i siriani e i giordani. Beh, in questo caso la cosa più logica sarebbe creare un unico maxi stato arabo, come chiamarlo? Magari di nuovo Ottomano, non saprei...


Non nego che oggi ci sia una popolazione che si identifica come "popolo palestinese",semplicemente metto in dubbio che esistesse questa sorta di egemonia culturale da più di un secolo. Io credo che i palestinesi abbiano il diritto di avere una propria nazione,purché questa non vada contro la sicurezza di Israele. 
L'idea dell'unico maxi stato arabo,in effetti,è presente nel Corano. Pensano che tutto il Mondo dovrebbe essere guidato da un unico,grande,califfato Islamico. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi rifaccio a quanto ho scritto sopra: lo chiamo suolo altrui perché, ti ripeto, *culturalmente* lì c'era il popolo palestinese, sebbene non avessero uno stato ufficiale. Quel territorio è palestinese, poi da un punto di vista religioso esso era musulmano, ebraico o cristiano. Crearne un appendice ebraica non ha alcun senso, perché non l'hanno creata altrove? Perché nel resto del mondo gli stati erano sovrani, quindi ripeto la domanda: essendo Mandato in quel territorio chiunque aveva diritto a creare qualunque stato?
> 
> Non so perché la Russia non abbia posto il veto, non possiamo saperlo e Israele se la sta cavando da solo relativamente, i finanziamenti sono statunitensi.



Esistevano due culture: araba ed ebrea. Se gli ebrei culturalmente consideravano quella come Terra Promessa,dove avrebbero dovuto creare il loro stato,nel Molise? Aveva un senso eccome creare uno stato,visto che gli ebrei avevano ragionevolmente paura di vivere in qualche altro Paese,dove avrebbero costituito una minoranza e avrebbero dovuto pregare che non nascesse un nuovo Hitler.
Si,credo che essendo Mandato Britannico,essendo che gli ebrei vi abitavano in 600.000 in quella regione,avessero tutto il diritto di creare un minuscolo staterello grande quanto la Puglia.
Ma rimane il fatto che ad oggi lo Stato di Israele esiste,e i palestinesi dovrebbero farsene una ragione,invece di continuare una guerra senza senso. Potrebbero vivere in santa pace,se solo cacciassero a pedate i vari Hamas,Fatah altri ridicoli individui che con la guerra si sono arricchiti alle spalle della loro popolazione. 




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Evidentemente quelle parole non sono vere...


Sono vere. Ne ho anche un'altra: È comunemente noto che la Palestina non sia altro che il Sud della Siria." Detta dal fondatore dell'OLP.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non nego che oggi ci sia una popolazione che si identifica come "popolo palestinese",semplicemente metto in dubbio che esistesse questa sorta di egemonia culturale da più di un secolo. Io credo che i palestinesi abbiano il diritto di avere una propria nazione,purché questa non vada contro la sicurezza di Israele.
> L'idea dell'unico maxi stato arabo,in effetti,è presente nel Corano. Pensano che tutto il Mondo dovrebbe essere guidato da un unico,grande,califfato Islamico.
> Esistevano due culture: araba ed ebrea. Se gli ebrei culturalmente consideravano quella come Terra Promessa,dove avrebbero dovuto creare il loro stato,nel Molise? Aveva un senso eccome creare uno stato,visto che gli ebrei avevano ragionevolmente paura di vivere in qualche altro Paese,dove avrebbero costituito una minoranza e avrebbero dovuto pregare che non nascesse un nuovo Hitler.
> Si,credo che essendo Mandato Britannico,essendo che gli ebrei vi abitavano in 600.000 in quella regione,avessero tutto il diritto di creare un minuscolo staterello grande quanto la Puglia.
> Ma rimane il fatto che ad oggi lo Stato di Israele esiste,e i palestinesi dovrebbero farsene una ragione,invece di continuare una guerra senza senso. Potrebbero vivere in santa pace,se solo cacciassero a pedate i vari Hamas,Fatah altri ridicoli individui che con la guerra si sono arricchiti alle spalle della loro popolazione.


Allora se quella doveva essere la loro terra hanno sbagliato di grosso, perché non sta né in cielo, né in terra che in base al *tuo* credo religioso tu vada ad occupare il territorio altrui, perché era territorio altrui culturalmente. Culturalmente era Palestina, soltanto *in secondo luogo* possiamo parlare di Palestina musulmana, ebraica e cristiana, soltanto da un punto di vista religioso che chiaramente non è il punto di vista totalizzante.
Poi sono d'accordo sul fatto che ad oggi, 2014, la soluzione migliore per tutti sia cessare le ostilità e spartirsi il territorio, purtroppo non si può tornare indietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono tutti arabi. E credo che se uno vada a cercare il pelo nell'uovo troverà più similitudini tra un egiziano e un abitante di Gaza piuttosto che tra un abitante di Gaza e uno di Betlemme. Non si è creato il megastato arabo dal Marocco all'Iraq per rivalità dinastiche, sabotaggio delle altre potenze e per presenza di non arabi nel mezzo come i curdi.


Eh, ripeto, se voi reputate che non esista un popolo palestinese.. io ritengo che ogni popolo abbia diritto ad autodeterminarsi sennò in Europa riannettiamo i belgi all'Olanda, alla Germania, alla Francia.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, ripeto, se voi reputate che non esista un popolo palestinese.. io ritengo che ogni popolo abbia diritto ad autodeterminarsi sennò in Europa riannettiamo i belgi all'Olanda, alla Germania, alla Francia.



E sono d'accordo ma mi pare purtroppo un'utopia questa, basta vedere che succede in Russia e Ucraina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma rimane il fatto che ad oggi lo Stato di Israele esiste,e i palestinesi dovrebbero farsene una ragione,invece di continuare una guerra senza senso. Potrebbero vivere in santa pace,se solo cacciassero a pedate i vari Hamas,Fatah altri ridicoli individui che con la guerra si sono arricchiti alle spalle della loro popolazione.



Ma non è neanche giusto. Cacciati dal proprio territorio...


----------



## Van The Man (22 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io spero che un giorno tutti gli stati musulmani riescano uniti ad annientare Israele, uno stato ABUSIVO dettato dall'alto



E' molto più probabile l'opposto, gli israeliani potrebbero tranquillamente trasformare il Medio Oriente in un immenso parcheggio a loro completa disposizione


----------



## vota DC (23 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, ripeto, se voi reputate che non esista un popolo palestinese.. io ritengo che ogni popolo abbia diritto ad autodeterminarsi sennò in Europa riannettiamo i belgi all'Olanda, alla Germania, alla Francia.



Ma l'autodeterminazione dei palestinesi aveva come principale obiettivo quello di staccarsi da Israele: mica facevano guerriglia contro l'Egitto quando Gaza era egiziana. E' una situazione non troppo diversa dal Pakistan dove pure il Bangladesh ne faceva parte però l'unico collante era l'ostilità verso gli induisti, la differenza è che culturalmente Gaza e Cisgiordania sono più simili di pakistani e bengalesi, però la discontinuità territoriale è un ostacolo insormontabile.
Poi a Gaza quasi metà chiedeva l'annessione all'Egitto, poco prima degli scontri una fetta di Hamas ha chiesto l'annessione di Gaza alla Russia lol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma l'autodeterminazione dei palestinesi aveva come principale obiettivo quello di staccarsi da Israele: mica facevano guerriglia contro l'Egitto quando Gaza era egiziana. E' una situazione non troppo diversa dal Pakistan dove pure il Bangladesh ne faceva parte però l'unico collante era l'ostilità verso gli induisti, la differenza è che culturalmente Gaza e Cisgiordania sono più simili di pakistani e bengalesi, però la discontinuità territoriale è un ostacolo insormontabile.
> Poi a Gaza quasi metà chiedeva l'annessione all'Egitto, poco prima degli scontri una fetta di Hamas ha chiesto l'annessione di Gaza alla Russia lol.


Autodeterminazione significa che un popolo decide autonomamente la propria identità, vogliano essi annettersi ad altri paesi o creare uno stato sul territorio che occupano. Questo non è stato possibile perché accanto gli è stato creato un altro stato. Questo è successo e devo dire che la situazione è alquanto paradossale.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2014)

Il segretario generale Onu Ban Ki Moon: "Oltre 600 civili sono stati uccisi, e questo è inaccettabile". 
Hamas ha chiesto una tregua. Il premier israeliano ha definito una parodia l'inchiesta disposta dall'ONU.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora se quella doveva essere la loro terra hanno sbagliato di grosso, perché non sta né in cielo, né in terra che in base al *tuo* credo religioso tu vada ad occupare il territorio altrui, perché era territorio altrui culturalmente. Culturalmente era Palestina, soltanto *in secondo luogo* possiamo parlare di Palestina musulmana, ebraica e cristiana, soltanto da un punto di vista religioso che chiaramente non è il punto di vista totalizzante.
> *Poi sono d'accordo sul fatto che ad oggi, 2014, la soluzione migliore per tutti sia cessare le ostilità e spartirsi il territorio, purtroppo non si può tornare indietro.*



Vero,alla fine la soluzione "due popoli per due stati" è la più sensata.

Io non credo che abbia molto senso pensare adesso alla legittimità dello Stato di Israele: forse non aveva il diritto di esistere nel 1948,ma adesso mi pare che quel diritto all'esistenza ce l'abbia,e la soluzione del problema palestinese non può certo passare attraverso la cacciata di tutti gli ebrei dalla regione (o attraverso uno stato a maggioranza araba,con gli ebrei che dovrebbero sempre pregare che a qualcuno non venga in mente di organizzare un pogrom). Se seguissimo il ragionamento dei popoli dei palestinesi,noi italiani,che siamo stati in guerra praticamente con tutte le nazioni d'Europa,adesso dovremmo lanciare missili contro francesi,tedeschi,inglesi,albanesi,greci,libici,spagnoli e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vero,alla fine la soluzione "due popoli per due stati" è la più sensata.
> 
> Io non credo che abbia molto senso pensare adesso alla legittimità dello Stato di Israele: forse non aveva il diritto di esistere nel 1948,ma adesso mi pare che quel diritto all'esistenza ce l'abbia,e la soluzione del problema palestinese non può certo passare attraverso la cacciata di tutti gli ebrei dalla regione (o attraverso uno stato a maggioranza araba,con gli ebrei che dovrebbero sempre pregare che a qualcuno non venga in mente di organizzare un pogrom). *Se seguissimo il ragionamento dei popoli dei palestinesi,noi italiani,che siamo stati in guerra praticamente con tutte le nazioni d'Europa,adesso dovremmo lanciare missili contro francesi,tedeschi,inglesi,albanesi,greci,libici,spagnoli e chi più ne ha più ne metta*



Ah beh   Basta con queste chiacchiere di _Autoderminazione dei Boboli!!!_ o _Europa dei Boboliii!!!_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ah beh   Basta con queste chiacchiere di _Autoderminazione dei Boboli!!!_ o _Europa dei Boboliii!!!_


Ma quanto sei interista, madonna


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (24 Luglio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> E' molto più probabile l'opposto, gli israeliani potrebbero tranquillamente trasformare il Medio Oriente in un immenso parcheggio a loro completa disposizione


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (24 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io spero che un giorno tutti gli stati musulmani riescano uniti ad annientare Israele, uno stato ABUSIVO dettato dall'alto



io spero che un il giorno che succederà tu sarai in vacanza in israele


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sei interista, madonna



Dunque,il principio, sancito nell'Atto Finale di Helsinki nel 1975, è concettualmente giusto,ci mancherebbe. Ma resto dell'idea che viene declinato in maniera fumosa e solo quando fa comodo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ah beh   Basta con queste chiacchiere di _Autoderminazione dei Boboli!!!_ o _Europa dei Boboliii!!!_



Che poi,a proposito di autodeterminazione dei popoli: l'ISIS qualche settimana fa ha pubblicato la cartina geografica delle invasioni che intendono fare per il 2020:







Non mi pare che i pacifisti si siano indignati. Eppure quella gente nei prossimi 6 anni intende violare il diritto all'autodeterminazione di non pochi popoli.

Così come,qualche giorno fa,l'ISIS ha preso in ostaggio 133 bambini curdi,e ne ha torturati alcuni. Ora,io non voglio fare benaltrismo,ma non mi pare che ci siano state delle proteste in piazza,contro una simile barbarie. Dov'era Vattimo quando facevano queste cose? Così come non gliene frega nulla a nessuno di quello che sta accadendo in Siria,dove Assad da anni sta allegramente macellando il suo popolo. Anzi,all'epoca i filo-palestinesi dicevano "Gli USA si facciano gli affari loro! L'Occidente NON intervenga".

E vogliamo parlare dei Boko Haram e delle ragazze rapite? Allora,tutti hanno detto: "Oh,poverini,come sono arretrati. Però oh,alla fine non abbiamo il diritto di criticare le culture altrui,e poi noi secoli fa abbiamo fatto le Crociate,e poi avevamo il delitto d'onore. Non giudichiamoh11!"


----------



## Albijol (24 Luglio 2014)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> io spero che un il giorno che succederà tu sarai in vacanza in israele



ma chi sei? vacci tu in Israele magari con Malaysian Airlines...*e qui chiudo*.


----------



## vota DC (24 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> C
> Non mi pare che i pacifisti si siano indignati. Eppure quella gente nei prossimi 6 anni intende violare il diritto all'autodeterminazione di non pochi popoli.
> 
> Così come,qualche giorno fa,l'ISIS ha preso in ostaggio 133 bambini curdi,e ne ha torturati alcuni. Ora,io non voglio fare benaltrismo,ma non mi pare che ci siano state delle proteste in piazza,contro una simile barbarie. Dov'era Vattimo quando facevano queste cose? Così come non gliene frega nulla a nessuno di quello che sta accadendo in Siria,dove Assad da anni sta allegramente macellando il suo popolo. Anzi,all'epoca i filo-palestinesi dicevano "Gli USA si facciano gli affari loro! L'Occidente NON intervenga".
> ...



La cosa assurda è quando dicono "è un genocidio" per dire degli eccidi israeliani, quando nonostante tutto la popolazione palestinese aumenta, però è che con l'espulsione in massa dei cristiani da Mosul e la distruzione delle sue chiese il genocidio vero e proprio quelli dell'ISIS l'hanno fatto però non si deve parlare perché abbiamo sponsor della primavera araba in parlamento.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Luglio 2014)

Amici sicuramente una tematica così seria e tragica divide ma, per cortesia, teniamo tutti la discussione su toni pacati. Grazie.


----------



## Albijol (24 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici sicuramente una tematica così seria e tragica divide ma, per cortesia, teniamo tutti la discussione su toni pacati. Grazie.



Chiedo scusa


----------



## Blu71 (24 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi,a proposito di autodeterminazione dei popoli: l'ISIS qualche settimana fa ha pubblicato la cartina geografica delle invasioni che intendono fare per il 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si non se ne può più,se _*multiculturalità*_ vuole dire accettare passivamente le cavolate che gran parte del mondo islamico ci propina.....beh....se la tengano....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dunque,il principio, sancito nell'Atto Finale di Helsinki nel 1975, è concettualmente giusto,ci mancherebbe. *Ma resto dell'idea che viene declinato in maniera fumosa e solo quando fa comodo*.


Non per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi,a proposito di autodeterminazione dei popoli: l'ISIS qualche settimana fa ha pubblicato la cartina geografica delle invasioni che intendono fare per il 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che non mancherà molto perché chiuda definitivamente la discussione però voglio mettere i puntini sulle i perché mi secca che vengano ridicolizzati certi concetti, non è questo il modo di discutere. Forse non ti è chiaro cosa significa autodeterminazione, significa, ovviamente in linea teorica, che un "gruppo di persone" è libero di autodeterminarsi chiamandosi "popolo x" ed è un concetto che ho introdotto per spiegare il fatto che se un popolo vuole definirsi palestinese è giusto che lo faccia senza che uno di noi gli vada a dire che in realtà loro non esistono e sulla carta non sono mai esistiti. 
Quello che hai denunciato tu in questo post è un altro argomento, è terrorismo, è crimine ed è giusto che vada combattuto. Bah, qua sembra che io stia parlando del Medio Oriente come dell'Eden sceso in terra oppresso dal mondo, è ovvio che come ogni bendettissima terra occupata da umani ci siano problemi, conflitti e contraddizioni insanabili ma qui si travalica, io in questo topic ho parlato solo e soltanto dei diritti dello Stato della Palestina, tutto il resto sono cose che io non ho detto e non ho difeso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che non mancherà molto perché chiuda definitivamente la discussione però voglio mettere i puntini sulle i perché mi secca che vengano ridicolizzati certi concetti, non è questo il modo di discutere. Forse non ti è chiaro cosa significa autodeterminazione, significa, ovviamente in linea teorica, che un "gruppo di persone" è libero di autodeterminarsi chiamandosi "popolo x" ed è un concetto che ho introdotto per spiegare il fatto che se un popolo vuole definirsi palestinese è giusto che lo faccia senza che uno di noi gli vada a dire che in realtà loro non esistono e sulla carta non sono mai esistiti.
> Quello che hai denunciato tu in questo post è un altro argomento, è terrorismo, è crimine ed è giusto che vada combattuto. Bah, qua sembra che io stia parlando del Medio Oriente come dell'Eden sceso in terra oppresso dal mondo, è ovvio che come ogni bendettissima terra occupata da umani ci siano problemi, conflitti e contraddizioni insanabili ma qui si travalica, io in questo topic ho parlato solo e soltanto dei diritti dello Stato della Palestina, tutto il resto sono cose che io non ho detto e non ho difeso.



Ma io non voglio prendere in giro nessuno né tanto meno ridicolizzare certi concetti. Ho già detto mi va bene che un popolo si autodefinisca come palestinese e che abbia una propria nazione (accanto a quella israeliana). 
Ho semplicemente fatto notare che l'opinione pubblica occidentale,e i vari Vattimo,Sgrena,Unità,Il Manifesto e il blog del Savonarola Travaglio si indignano quando gli arabi vengono uccisi dagli Israeliani,mentre rimangono sostanzialmente indifferenti quando i crimini di guerra vengono commessi dagli Assad o dal "Califfo". 
Non volevo lanciare nessuna frecciatina.



vota DC ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è quando dicono "è un genocidio" per dire degli eccidi israeliani, quando nonostante tutto la popolazione palestinese aumenta, però è che con l'espulsione in massa dei cristiani da Mosul e la distruzione delle sue chiese il genocidio vero e proprio quelli dell'ISIS l'hanno fatto però non si deve parlare perché abbiamo sponsor della primavera araba in parlamento.



Ecco,a me la storia del genocidio fa vomitare. Io non sono un ultrà di Israele,mi va benissimo se qualcuno critica la scelta di invadere il Libano,o se solleva dei dubbi sulla legittimità degli insediamenti chiamati "colonie",o se si interroga circa la propensione di una parte del parlamento israeliano a menare le mani.
Ma le storie sul "genocidio",sulla "pulizia etnica sionista" non si possono sentire,soprattutto tenendo conto del fatto che la popolazione nella Striscia di Gaza è in aumento.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Luglio 2014)

Non so se ultimamente abbia avuto qualche révirement; ma cge io ricordi Travaglio è stato sempre apertamente pro Israele


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Luglio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non so se ultimamente abbia avuto qualche révirement; ma cge io ricordi Travaglio è stato sempre apertamente pro Israele



LOL,è verissimo,lo stavo per dire io. Credo che Corpsegrinder parlasse del FQ in generale,che dal tono di molti post e dai commenti dei lettori è decisamente sbilanciato contro Israele. Cmq Travaglio non se l'arrischia spesso di parlare di queste cose........ E come dargli torto,l'establishment diciamo è abb.za a favore di Israele,ma l'opinione popolare ti lincia se la pensi così


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Luglio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non so se ultimamente abbia avuto qualche révirement; ma cge io ricordi Travaglio è stato sempre apertamente pro Israele



No,è ancora pro-Israele.



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> LOL,è verissimo,lo stavo per dire io. Credo che Corpsegrinder parlasse del FQ in generale,che dal tono di molti post e dai commenti dei lettori è decisamente sbilanciato contro Israele. Cmq Travaglio non se l'arrischia spesso di parlare di queste cose........ E come dargli torto,l'establishment diciamo è abb.za a favore di Israele,ma l'opinione popolare ti lincia se la pensi così



Esatto,mi riferisco soprattutto ai commenti dei lettori. Per dire,qualche tempo fa hanno rapito e ucciso tre ragazzi israeliani (quelli che una di quelle "attiviste pacifiste" ha affettuosamente ribattezzato "i tre sionisti rapiti",questo per far capire il livello di umanità di certe persone). Ebbene,i commenti più popolari dicevano che quei tre ragazzi erano stati uccisi dal Mossad per avere un pretesto per attaccare Israele,oppure che non erano affatto morti,ma erano su qualche isola dei Caraibi in vacanza.
Così come quando si parla della guerra a Gaza è pieno di gente che nega il diritto di Israele di esistere, quindi implicitamente dice che tutti gli ebrei che vivono in quella zona devono essere ributtati in mare.
È una sorta di antisemitismo "politicamente corretto",insomma. Cinquecento anni fa,gli ebrei erano accusati di usura,di deicidio,di avvelenare i pozzi e di uccidere i bambini. Adesso l'antisemitismo consiste nel dire che "Israele non deve esistere","Gli israeliani rubano l'acqua","Fanno delle rappresaglie peggio dei nazisti","I poveri palestinesi sparano dei razzetti inoffensivi,stile botti di capodanno).

ps: Che poi,i qassam,i "razzetti inoffensivi",non fanno danni solo perché vengono intercettati dall'Iron Dome. E ogni missile dell'Iron Dome costa 50.000 dollari. Che fessi gli israeliani,pagano così tanto un sistema di protezione contro dei pacifici razzetti inoffensivi umanitari.


ps2:







Boicottate l'Arsenal,è un club sionista.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Luglio 2014)

AHAHAHAHAH

Ce la voglio vedere la _ggente_ a boicottare SUL SERIO Israele,bastano arance e avocados? L'export Israele è anche e soprattutto chip e software presenti nei nostri smartphone  Hanno un livello di tecnologia e know how avanzatissimi, altro che agrumi 

P.S. Che gli ebrei generalmente abbiano una certa puzza sotto il naso lo posso anche concedere,ma ricordiamoci che nel medioevo erano decisamente portati a isolarsi e a dedicarsi a certe attività in esclusiva (gestione del denaro) a causa dell'ostracismo della maggioranza._Hanno ucciso nostro signore!!!!_ (cit.)


----------



## prebozzio (25 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Boicottate l'Arsenal,è un club sionista.



Temo di essere uno degli obiettivi principali di Hamas: io e la mia famiglia, stando a quella lista, siamo tra i massimi finanziatori di Israele.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Luglio 2014)

L'Arsenal sionista? E adesso che glie lo va a dire agli Spurs....LMAO


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal sionista? E adesso che glie lo va a dire agli Spurs....LMAO





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Temo di essere uno degli obiettivi principali di Hamas: io e la mia famiglia, stando a quella lista, siamo tra i massimi finanziatori di Israele.



Ecco perché credo che Israele abbia il diritto di esistere: da bambino ho visto un sacco di film della Disney,e quindi ho subito il lavaggio del cervello dei sionisti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> P.S. Che gli ebrei generalmente abbiano una certa puzza sotto il naso lo posso anche concedere,ma ricordiamoci che nel medioevo erano decisamente portati a isolarsi e a dedicarsi a certe attività in esclusiva (gestione del denaro) a causa dell'ostracismo della maggioranza._Hanno ucciso nostro signore!!!!_ (cit.)



Ma infatti sono riusciti a gestire il denaro senza fare praticamente niente e ridicolo da parte del Resto del Mondo che ancora non pensava al denaro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> No,è ancora pro-Israele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hanno praticamente tutti i Giornali e le TV più importanti. Oltre ad avere Arsenal, Coca-Cola, L'Oreal, Giorgio Armani, McDonald's.


----------



## Nicco (26 Luglio 2014)

A inizio Marzo sono stato a Gerusalemme, Tel Aviv e Betlemme (territorio palestinese). Vi posso assicurare che l'impatto dovuto alla differenza tra Stato di Israele e Palestina è pesante. Vedere il muro è angosciante. Vedere sulle colline nei territori palestinesi le colonie(Illegali) che si espandono circolarmente per sottrarre terreno alla palestina provoca un senso di rabbia non indifferente. Si parla di Hamas, guerra contro Hamas, difesa legittima dello stato di Israele, ma è palese che sia tutto un facile pretesto per estirpare i palestinesi da tutti i territori, ancora pochi, rimasti.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Luglio 2014)

In 19 giorni di guerra morti oltre 1000 palestinesi, 37 le vittime israeliane.


----------



## vota DC (26 Luglio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> A inizio Marzo sono stato a Gerusalemme, Tel Aviv e Betlemme (territorio palestinese). Vi posso assicurare che l'impatto dovuto alla differenza tra Stato di Israele e Palestina è pesante. Vedere il muro è angosciante. Vedere sulle colline nei territori palestinesi le colonie(Illegali) che si espandono circolarmente per sottrarre terreno alla palestina provoca un senso di rabbia non indifferente. Si parla di Hamas, guerra contro Hamas, difesa legittima dello stato di Israele, ma è palese che sia tutto un facile pretesto per estirpare i palestinesi da tutti i territori, ancora pochi, rimasti.



E quella è pure la zona "pacifica". I razzi vengono quasi tutti da Gaza.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> A inizio Marzo sono stato a Gerusalemme, Tel Aviv e Betlemme (territorio palestinese). Vi posso assicurare che l'impatto dovuto alla differenza tra Stato di Israele e Palestina è pesante. Vedere il muro è angosciante. Vedere sulle colline nei territori palestinesi le colonie(Illegali) che si espandono circolarmente per sottrarre terreno alla palestina provoca un senso di rabbia non indifferente. Si parla di Hamas, guerra contro Hamas, difesa legittima dello stato di Israele, ma è palese che sia tutto un facile pretesto per estirpare i palestinesi da tutti i territori, ancora pochi, rimasti.



Premetto che io non sono tifoso di Israele ne dei palestinesi, ma se tu decidi di combattere una guerra in un certo modo e scegli come leader determinati e ridicoli personaggi, queste sono le conseguenze.


----------



## Nicco (28 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Premetto che io non sono tifoso di Israele ne dei palestinesi, ma se tu decidi di combattere una guerra in un certo modo e scegli come leader determinati e ridicoli personaggi, queste sono le conseguenze.



Chi ha scelto chi?


----------



## Doctore (28 Luglio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Chi ha scelto chi?



ritieni che il popolo palestinese è contro hamas?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Luglio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Vedere il muro è angosciante.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Chi ha scelto chi?



I palestinesi permettono ad Hamas di usarli come scudi umani. Se questo non è scegliere...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I palestinesi permettono ad Hamas di usarli come scudi umani. Se questo non è scegliere...



Ho letto praticamente tutti i post. Si parla come se la guerra fosse o destra o sinistra. 
Parliamo di povera gente che sono 50 anni oppressi in una situazione che non è colpa loro. Ma di altri. Che colpa hanno se Hitler, mentre massacrava 6 mln di Ebrei, la popolazione tedesca ed europea dormiva? Che colpa hanno loro se poi hanno inficcato i pochi superstiti ed altri in una terra già occupata?

"I palestinesi permettono ad Hamas di usarli come scudi umani" 
Può darsi, ma voi avete idea della disperazione di queste gente? Avete idea di quando uno non ha possibilità ed è costretto a quella più folle pur di provare a salvare qualcosa? Bene, se io fossi un palestinese e vivrei quella situzione, mi farei scudo pur di vedere qualcuno dall'altra parte morto pur di salvare qualche generazione futura.

Inutile dire " scegli come leader determinati e ridicoli personaggi".. tu forse vedi questi come ridicoli giustamente non vivendo quella situzione. Ma queste povere persone vedono loro come "gli unici" che possono salvarli.

Se qualche "top stato" fosse dalla parte della Palestina.....


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto praticamente tutti i post. Si parla come se la guerra fosse o destra o sinistra.
> Parliamo di povera gente che sono 50 anni oppressi in una situazione che non è colpa loro. Ma di altri. Che colpa hanno se Hitler, mentre massacrava 6 mln di Ebrei, la popolazione tedesca ed europea dormiva? Che colpa hanno loro se poi hanno inficcato i pochi superstiti ed altri in una terra già occupata?
> 
> "I palestinesi permettono ad Hamas di usarli come scudi umani"
> ...



Ma infatti i palestinesi in tutto ciò sono gli unici che soffrono realmente. Comunque vorrei chiarire che per me una guerra si combatte sempre in due, quindi non è che gli israeliani sono tutti angioletti, eh. Ed è proprio per questo che io cerco sempre di vedere la situazione in maniera neutrale. Da un lato ci sono gli israeliani che sicuramente hanno notevoli alleati e si sono insediati in un modo non troppo felice per usare un eufemismo, ma dall'altro vi è una popolazione che da più di 50 anni fa sempre gli stessi errori. Io capisco la disperazione, capisco la sofferenza del popolo palestinese, ma in passato ci è stato già chi è uscito da una situazione simile senza usare i loro inconcludenti mezzi. Giustamente ci si indigna per la distruzione, da parte degli israeliani, di ospedali, scuole ed altri luoghi dove sono presenti civili, ma io vorrei anche ricordare che i mezzi usati dai palestinesi (terrorismo e missili lanciati contro le città israeliane) non sono assolutamente migliori.
Sulla questione "terra già occupata" credo che abbia già detto tutto [MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] nei post passati. Uno stato palestinese ufficialmente non è mai esistito, era una terra sotto influenza inglese che fu offerta e poi rifiutata.
In conclusione entrambe le parti hanno responsabilità, ma ritengo che il diritto di difendersi da parte di Israele sia incontestabile. Perchè se da un lato il loro insediamento non è stata una scelta felice (anche se avrei da contestare visto che storicamente per gli ebrei quella è sempre stata la terra promessa), dall'altro è anche vero che l'accoglienza poteva essere di gran lunga meglio e che avrebbe potuto evitare i problemi odierni.


----------



## James Watson (28 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto praticamente tutti i post. Si parla come se la guerra fosse o destra o sinistra.
> Parliamo di povera gente che sono 50 anni oppressi in una situazione che non è colpa loro. Ma di altri. Che colpa hanno se Hitler, mentre massacrava 6 mln di Ebrei, la popolazione tedesca ed europea dormiva? Che colpa hanno loro se poi hanno inficcato i pochi superstiti ed altri in una terra già occupata?
> 
> "I palestinesi permettono ad Hamas di usarli come scudi umani"
> ...



.


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto praticamente tutti i post. Si parla come se la guerra fosse o destra o sinistra.
> Parliamo di povera gente che sono 50 anni oppressi in una situazione che non è colpa loro. Ma di altri. Che colpa hanno se Hitler, mentre massacrava 6 mln di Ebrei, la popolazione tedesca ed europea dormiva? Che colpa hanno loro se poi hanno inficcato i pochi superstiti ed altri in una terra già occupata?



I 50 anni di oppressione sono mica perché ci ficcavano gente e infatti gli arabo israeliani stanno molto meglio dei palestinesi, ma perché Egitto e Giordania hanno perso una guerra d'aggressione, in questo i palestinesi non hanno nessuna colpa tranne abitare al confine e ricordano un po' gli istriani solo che sono molto più fortunati.
Tra l'altro se i russo-israeliani gettassero la maschera rivelando di essersi finti ebrei per evitare le persecuzioni dell'Unione Sovietica potrebbero fare da ago della bilancia (gli arabo-israeliani sono il 20%, gli ebrei sono divisi in fazioni) creando uno stato a guida cristiano-orientale.


----------



## Nicco (28 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Mmm, nulla da eccepire, i muri alti 20 metri costruiti in mezzo al nulla e probabilmente abusivi sono la soluzione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Luglio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Mmm, nulla da eccepire, i muri alti 20 metri costruiti in mezzo al nulla e probabilmente abusivi sono la soluzione.



Neanche farsi esplodere in una discoteca a Tel Aviv o in un autobus pieno di civili è la soluzione,eh. O almeno,forse era la soluzione per Hamas,ma per qualche strano motivo la cosa non andava a genio agli israeliani.


----------



## Nicco (28 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Neanche farsi esplodere in una discoteca a Tel Aviv o in un autobus pieno di civili è la soluzione,eh. O almeno,forse era la soluzione per Hamas,ma per qualche strano motivo la cosa non andava a genio agli israeliani.



E' ovvio che i kamikaze siano da condannare, è ovvio che gli estremisti di Hamas siano da condannare ma è altrettanto ovvio che lo stato di Israele stia procedendo tra un pretesto e l'altro alla totale estirpazione del popolo palestinese dalla loro terra. Questa guerriglia come quelle in passato hanno portato morte in percentuali non confrontabili tra stato di israele e palestinesi. La sfortuna dei palestinesi è da sempre stata quella di non essere riconosciuti come stato dalla comunità internazionale e questo ha portato la possibilità di insediamento di Israele, stato riconosciuto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Luglio 2014)

Il premier israeliano Netanyahu sulle operazioni militari: "Andremo avanti a lungo"


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (29 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il premier israeliano Netanyahu sulle operazioni militari: "Andremo avanti a lungo"



E vai così. Fino in fondo sta volta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Luglio 2014)

Non notate niente di strano in quest'immagine?







Nicco ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che i kamikaze siano da condannare, è ovvio che gli estremisti di Hamas siano da condannare ma è altrettanto ovvio che lo stato di Israele stia procedendo tra un pretesto e l'altro alla totale estirpazione del popolo palestinese dalla loro terra.


A me quella dell'emergenza degli attacchi suicidi non sembra un pretesto,sembra un motivo abbastanza sensato per costruire un muro di separazione. Poi ripeto,sono sessant'anni che il popolo palestinese viene estirpato,eppure la popolazione araba continua a crescere.


Nicco ha scritto:


> Questa guerriglia come quelle in passato hanno portato morte in percentuali non confrontabili tra stato di israele e palestinesi.


Non ho mai capito il senso di quest'argomentazione,peraltro piuttosto ricorrente. Ok,sono morti 1000 palestinesi,e una cinquantina di israeliani. Sarebbero andate meglio,le cose,se fossero morti 1000 israeliani?
Poi oh,è normale questa sproporzione. I palestinesi fanno di tutto per aumentare il numero dei caduti,gli israeliani fanno di tutto per minimizzarle. Si può discutere sulla propensione di Israele a menare le mani (ed effettivamente in questo conflitto ci sono andati giù pesanti) e sull'eccesso di legittima difesa,però è anche da capire che diventano tutti un po' violenti,quando sei circondato da dei fondamentalisti religiosi che vogliono invadere il tuo stato,trasformarlo in una teocrazia islamica e confinarti in un ghetto. Perché,diciamolo,se ci fosse la soluzione del "due popoli,uno stato",gli ebrei finirebbero molto,ma molto,male. 
Insomma,dicono tutti "mettetevi nei panni dei palestinesi",ma io sinceramente suggerirei di provare un po' di empatia anche per gli israeliani.



Nicco ha scritto:


> La sfortuna dei palestinesi è da sempre stata quella di non essere riconosciuti come stato dalla comunità internazionale e questo ha portato la possibilità di insediamento di Israele, stato riconosciuto.



Veramente nel 1984 sono stati riconosciuti,come stato. Due minuti dopo il riconoscimento,hanno caricato a testa bassa contro Israele,al grido _"Questa sarà una guerra di sterminio ed un massacro memorabile, di cui si parlerà come dei massacri dei Mongoli e delle Crociate."_


----------



## Blu71 (29 Luglio 2014)

Bombardata l'unica centrale elettrica di Gaza, ora senza luce. Sale in numero di vittime e secondo fonti palestinesi sarebbero 1113 dall'inizio delle ostilità.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2014)

Ripresi i raid israeliani a Gaza, la dichiarazione resa dal portavoce dell'esercito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2014)

Ma quanto è durata la "tregua"? 5 minuti? Il tempo di prendere un caffè e via a bombardare civili.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Agosto 2014)

Shajaiya:


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2014)

Scaduta oggi la tregua umanitaria, Hamas ha ripreso il lancio di razzi verso Israele che ha ordinato al suo esercito di rispondere con forza.


----------



## Doctore (8 Agosto 2014)

ma quelli di hamas non avevano festeggiato?


----------



## Jaqen (8 Agosto 2014)

Già morto un bambino.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Già morto un bambino.



Sai che li incatenano vicino alle proprie postazioni, così se vengono colpiti muoiono anche dei bambini, o per te è una novità?


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Agosto 2014)

Forse la politica di Israele è un po' miope: avranno distrutto i tunnel per carità,ma oramai Gaza è un cumulo di macerie, devastata una comunità, case, scuole, centrali elettriche...messa in banca un'altra generazione di odio,a livello mediatico una bella mazzata,spero abbiano fatto bene i loro conti.
Israele potrà peccare di eccesso di autodifesa,overreacting,ma non cambia la sostanza che è un paese democratico e diversi israeliani possono dire la loro,mentre ad Aleppo, Ramallah, Petra il problema non sono le élites,la corruzione,il nepotismo ma solo Israele,sempre e solo gli ebrei. Spero che un giorno riescano a esprimere leader credibili e a capire che il problema di tutto non può essere sempre e solo Israele


----------



## Jaqen (8 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sai che li incatenano vicino alle proprie postazioni, così se vengono colpiti muoiono anche dei bambini, o per te è una novità?


Cosa stai cercando di dire?


----------



## Jaqen (8 Agosto 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Forse la politica di Israele è un po' miope: avranno distrutto i tunnel per carità,ma oramai Gaza è un cumulo di macerie, devastata una comunità, case, scuole, centrali elettriche...messa in banca un'altra generazione di odio,a livello mediatico una bella mazzata,spero abbiano fatto bene i loro conti.
> Israele potrà peccare di eccesso di autodifesa,overreacting,ma non cambia la sostanza che è un paese democratico e diversi israeliani possono dire la loro,mentre ad Aleppo, Ramallah, Petra il problema non sono le élites,la corruzione,il nepotismo ma solo Israele,sempre e solo gli ebrei. Spero che un giorno riescano a esprimere leader credibili e a capire che il problema di tutto non può essere sempre e solo Israele



Io non ne sono così sicuro..


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non ne sono così sicuro..



I nostri media ci fanno apparire come Israele come monolitico ma non è vero,giornali e intellettuali in Israele criticano Netanyahu


----------



## Jaqen (8 Agosto 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> I nostri media ci fanno apparire come Israele come monolitico ma non è vero,giornali e intellettuali in Israele criticano Netanyahu



Io lascerei perdere quello che viene detto in Israele dagli Israeliani. Lì il livello di chiusura mentale e lavaggio del cervello è a livello di fascismo vero e proprio..
Con questo non voglio assolutamente schierarmi dalla parte della Palestina e del sistema palestinese, sia chiaro!


----------



## vota DC (8 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io lascerei perdere quello che viene detto in Israele dagli Israeliani. Lì il livello di chiusura mentale e lavaggio del cervello è a livello di fascismo vero e proprio..
> Con questo non voglio assolutamente schierarmi dalla parte della Palestina e del sistema palestinese, sia chiaro!



In realtà il fanatismo per il fenomeno del momento creato a tavolino c'è più qua. Israele aveva la soglia di sbarramento al 2% fino a poco fa e al 3%, non c'è né la mentalità di spellarsi le mani applaudendo e poi rinnegare che abbiamo in Italia e neppure quella di essere contrari del tutto eppure appoggiare per responsabilità tipica dei paesi anglosassoni. Tra l'altro l'elettorato israeliano reagisce in maniera opposta alle pressioni esterne quando ci sono le elezioni.


----------



## Doctore (8 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io lascerei perdere quello che viene detto in Israele dagli Israeliani. Lì il livello di chiusura mentale e lavaggio del cervello è a livello di fascismo vero e proprio..
> Con questo non voglio assolutamente schierarmi dalla parte della Palestina e del sistema palestinese, sia chiaro!



bisognerebbe prendere l esempio da paesi come l iran moralmente superiori o aperti come gli stessi palestinesi che appoggiano hamas organizzazione pacifica e promotrice delle liberta individuali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io lascerei perdere quello che viene detto in Israele dagli Israeliani. Lì il livello di chiusura mentale e lavaggio del cervello è a livello di fascismo vero e proprio..
> Con questo non voglio assolutamente schierarmi dalla parte della Palestina e del sistema palestinese, sia chiaro!



Non so da dove vengano queste tue convinzioni. Gli ebrei seguono praticamente tutte le filosofie politiche, ci sono anche i nazisti ebrei. In Israele concorrono alle elezioni anche partiti anti-sistemici, anti-sionisti, e partiti musulmani.
Se c'è un Paese dove il dibattito è più vivo e disincantato è proprio là. 
Non vedo poi come si possa paragonarlo ai Paesi islamici sotto questo punto di vista, hanno fucilato decine di dimostranti anti-hamas a Gaza qualche giorno fa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cosa stai cercando di dire?



La famiglia di un bambino kamikaze prende soldi, e onori. Prendono in sposa bambine di 10 anni. Vai anche tu con due capre e te ne prendi una. Sta gente sacrifica i bambini per la propria causa, per abbindolare persone compassionevoli come te.

Son persone come te che sono brainwashed dai mass media che continuano a mandare in onda tragedie di bambini di Gaza, mentre si fanno stragi tutti i giorni ovunque, Sudan e Nigeria per esempio. Ma no, se muore un bambino a Gaza milioni di Italiani postano, twittano.. tutti marionette.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Agosto 2014)

Io non sto difendo Hamas o la Palestina. Minimamente.
Solo che non vedo nella maniera così democratica e così isola felice.
Le mie fonti sono di esperienze vissute la..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2014)

Intanto,per la rubrica "Io non ce l'ho con gli ebrei,ce l'ho con il governo israeliano" ecco un simpatico manifesto comparso a Roma,in stile Germania Anni '30







Vorrei tanto sapere perché non dovremmo "comprare dagli EBREI",se questi sono di nazionalità italiana e non hanno nessun legame con lo Stato Israeliano. Forse perché sono di fede ebraica? Naah,quelli sono antisionisti,non antisemiti,il che è ben diverso :3


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Intanto,per la rubrica "Io non ce l'ho con gli ebrei,ce l'ho con il governo israeliano" ecco un simpatico manifesto comparso a Roma,in stile Germania Anni '30
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè ma lasciala stare sta gente.


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma lasciala stare sta gente.



l odio nasce dalle cose banali.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l odio nasce dalle cose banali.



Ma dipende dalle condizioni storiche se attecchisce o no.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2014)

A Gaza c'e l'accordo per una nuova tregua. La notizia data da Hamas è stata confermata dell'Egitto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A Gaza c'e l'accordo per una nuova tregua. La notizia data da Hamas è stata confermata dell'Egitto.



Buono, ma chissà quanto durerà.


----------

